# Test Pellets !



## dsa8864667

I got a procedure done called Testopel  (testosterone pellets). Testopel is a implantable testosterone pellet which normalizes testosterone levels for 3-4 months. The pellets are inserted under the skin in the hip-area.

  I got the procedure done at a anti-aging clinic. They make a small incision and insert 6-8 pellets 3.2mm (1/8 inch). It only took about 5-10 minutes feels like a light bruise, need to wait 7-10 days for revisit to see where my test level are at and also to remove stitches. Here what the info says on the pamphlet they gave me.

Description
Testopel pellets are cylindrically shaped pellets 3.2mm (1/8 inch) in diameter and approximately 9mm in length. Each sterile pellet weighs approximately 78mg (75mg testosterone) and is ready for implantation. 

Ingredients 
Each pellet for subcutaneous implantation contains 75mg testosterone in addition each pellet contains the following inactive ingredient  stearic  acid NF 0.97mg and polvinylpyrolidone.
  Testopel consists  of crystalline testosterone. When implanted subcutaneously, the pellet slowly  release the hormone for a long  acting androgenic effect. 

Dosage and Administration 
The dosage guideline for the testosterone pellets for replacement therapy  in androgen-deficient male is 150mg to 450mg subcutaneously every 3 to 6 months. Various dosage regimen  have been used to induce puberatal changes in hypo gonadal males. Some experts have advocated lower doses  initially. Gradually increasing the dose as puberty progress with or without a decrease in maintenance levels . Other experts emphasize the higher dosages are needed to induce pubertal changes and lower dosages can be used for maintenance after puberty. 

the number of pellets to be implanted depends upon the minimal daily requirements of testosterone propionate determined by a gradual reductionof the amount administered parenterally. The usual dosage is as follows, implant two 75mg pellets for each 25mg testosterone propionate required weekly. Thus when a patient requires injections of 75mg per week,it is usually necessary to implant 450mg (6 pellets ). With injection of 50mg per week,implantation of 300mg (4 pellets) may suffice for approximately three months. With lower requirements by injection, correspondingly lower amount may be implanted. It has been found the approximately one-third of the material is absorbed in the first month,one-fourth in the second month and one0sixth in the third month. Adequate effect of the pellets ordinarily continues for three to four months,sometimes as long as six months.


----------



## DF

I'm curious as to what your blood work will look like.  Best of luck to you dsa.


----------



## Bro Bundy

thats kinda gross lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

That is really fascinating. I'd never even heard of this for human use...


----------



## jennerrator

Sounds pretty cool actually but dont think i could do it


----------



## PFM

6 pellet math for 3 months (90 days): 6 pellets X 75mg = 450mg / 90 days = 5mg a day or 35mgs a week.

8 pellet math for 3 months = 46.6mg/week.

Maybe it's just early in the morning, am I missing something here?


----------



## Yaya

I will start implanting myself with synovex cartridges and start a log..


----------



## PFM

Yaya said:


> I will start implanting myself with synovex cartridges and start a log..



Why not stack some Finaplix in there too.


----------



## regular

PillarofBalance said:


> That is really fascinating. I'd never even heard of this for human use...



They've been doing it in women for a long time. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norplant


----------



## Times Roman

Test pellet have been around for awhile now.

Not having personally taken, I have spoken to others that have taken, so only second hand knowledge.

The problem is each pellet represents surface area.  More in the beginning, less at the end.  So on a day to day basis, a stable blood serum level.  But over a period of time as the pellets dissolve and offer less surface area, blood serum levels drop.

Person I was talking to did both pellets and Nebido (not at the same time), and ended up just pinning the Nebido every couple of months or so.  Injections are much easier than an incision, you can do injections at home, pellets you cannot.  Plus overall, the blood serum levels were much more stable with the Nebido.


----------



## PFM

regular said:


> They've been doing it in women for a long time.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norplant



Mgs are mgs weather IM, patch or pellets. A typical female HRT dose is 0.1mg/day. The male requires about 28mgs/day. The volume of pellets for a female would then be <1/28 needed for a male. As interesting as this topic is math doesn't lie.

8 pellets over 90 days = 46mg/week.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo

My Endo has talked about this as a possible alternative to the gel(Testim). That video didn't exactly sell it to me. The way he was poking about in there. Keep us informed.


----------



## byrd9790

I had the pellets and had much better luck with them then the creams and gels.  Still none of them did better than the injections!


----------



## dk8594

Reminds me too much of the implant gun that was for cattle and came free with an order of test pellets and DMSO from a farm supply company  . I'll pass.


----------



## amore169

My Doctor wanted to do this to me, I said no way and he gave me the injections instead.


----------



## dsa8864667

PFM said:


> 6 pellet math for 3 months (90 days): 6 pellets X 75mg = 450mg / 90 days = 5mg a day or 35mgs a week.
> 
> 8 pellet math for 3 months = 46.6mg/week.
> 
> Maybe it's just early in the morning, am I missing something here?



 I went to where i had the pellets put in today, I told them what you said. They claim that there are different dosed pellets there are the 75mg pellet and 200mg pellets. The Doc used 8 200mg pellets on me.


----------



## Christosterone

I like this method, shows more of a steady decline on test than the roller coaster of injectibles


----------



## dsa8864667

Here are some updates on my procedure so far.

*June 26* Had  8-200mg pellets put in. Had some minor pain looked irritated.

*July 8* Went in to get stitches removed. Still seemed irritated doc said might be infected if it is that my body might  reject the pellets,so doc prescribed me antibiotics. Through out the week still seemed irritated and inflamed.

*July 14* While out having dinner i felt a warm sensation on my side,noticed that my pants where covered in blood so much so the it bled onto my shirt. Decided that i need to call the doc asap.

*July 15* The following day after my bloody mess i went on to go see the doc. Doc informed my that a pellet was coming out, so he pulled out the pellet bandage it up told me i should me fine now. He then had the nerve to ask me if i wanted the pellet inserted in my other cheek, fuck that! Told him I'm done with the pellets never again.

*July 16 *The next night after my doc visit, i decided to redress my bandage. While redressing my bandage noticed it was still bleeding and infect also noticed another pellet protruding. WTF!! So I decided to visit the doc in morning.

So today went to the doc for him to remove my 2nd pellet. The doc kept on telling me that hes done over 100 of theses pellet's and I'm the first one to have problems. He asked me again if  i wanted more pellets inserted in my other cheek,told him again no way im sticking  with injecting oil. He claims the they have a new procedure where they make a smaller incision which requires no stitches that it will have less likely chance of getting infected ,which caucused my body to reject the pellet's.

To be far i have had 3 of my friends have this done by the same doc and have had no problems, maybe its just my body not accepting the pellets. Hopefully no more pellets  come out.


----------



## DF

I thought that they injected the pellets with a large gauge needle.  They stick the needle in the area then push the pellet thru the needle & into the skin.  No need for an incision.


----------



## dsa8864667

That the new way that they do it.


----------



## DF

Years ago there was a female birth control pellet implant. They no longer use this in the US...dont know why.  I knew a girl that had it done & they injected the pellet near the arm pit.  It was good for 1 year.


----------



## Bro Bundy

it just sounds fuckin gross man.Whats wrong with just injecting?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> it just sounds fuckin gross man.Whats wrong with just injecting?



It gets old.


----------



## RustyShackelford

That sounds like a pain in the ass!
I'll stick with oil.


----------



## goodfella

I'm to scared to click that video -_-


----------

